# allergic to prevacid



## chantelle (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm new here and am having a dilemma. I have had gerd for about 4 years. I originally took prevacid but got some bumps on my abdomen and doc discontinued the med. I have been taking Zantac up unitl the past three weeks when it is no longer working.I now have a new doc who wants to put me on Nexium. I'm a little scared because my old doc said I couldn't take any PPI's because of my allergic experience with Prevacid. Has anyone been in a similar situation and could give me some advice?I am in extreme pain and am on a liquid diet.Thanks for the helpChantelle


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

All i can say is that every PPI i have taken has caused problems; Prevacid causes constipation; Aciphex gave me muscle/body aches. nexium caused shooting pains in my pelvic area; I still might try Prilosec when it comes off prescription but my guess is that i can't take these meds. I know it is the meds because i took a pill a week after the first reaction to see if it was in fact the pill and it caused the same problem again.


----------

